# New rescue on a whim!



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been a little nonexistent on here lately, buying a house kinda took up all my time! ......BUT......I somehow stumbled across a facebook page for dogs on 'death-row' in an animal control located on northern Alabama. I saw this sweet little picture of this sad girl scheduled to be put down within the next few days so I submitted my application and the next night a rescue had transported her to montgomery and she was waiting for me when I got home from work! It all happened so quickly I got a little nervous wondering if I hadn't really thought things through and afraid that I may not have enough time for another dog....but this little girl is a DREAM! She seems to have completed my pack wonderfully and I could not be happier with my decision! She has some bad skin and fur, and AWFUL diarrhea; but hopefully a good raw diet will get her back on track. I have only had her for two days now, so no pictures yet..but I promise to post some soon! 

Things definitely happen for a reason and I am SOOOO happy I rescued this girl from her death sentence!


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

That's wonderful! She'll be eternally grateful to you for saving her. Her diarrhea may be from the food fed at the shelter, or from a sudden change of foods (shelters usually feed whatever's available), or she could be riddled with worms. Definitely take her to your vet for a check up.

Congrats! I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, your story makes my heart so happy! Congratulations. I am so thrilled for that little pup. Good on you! Like you say, things happen for a reason, I'm sure this will become one of the best decisions you have ever made. Thank you for making my day, you have given this pup a home that most dogs would only dream about. <3


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I am in awe of people like you. Angels on earth.

I'm not worthy of even using the same forum with people like you. Seriously. thank you.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I am in awe of people like you. Angels on earth.
> 
> I'm not worthy of even using the same forum with people like you. Seriously. thank you.


I beg to differ. Like you didnt earn _your_ wings for what you did over the last few months?


I _thought_ I heard a bell ringing somewhere...


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

thanks TGS, but this is different. 

Saving Dogs you don't know, site unseen... "just because"..... takes really, really special people to this stuff. Selfless. Completely selfless. 

I am in awe of all the Rescues out there doing this type of work. I save 2-3 Dogs every 10 years or so when I go to the Shelter. These people are saving Dogs every day. And they do it for nothing except the beauty of knowing they saved something that has been cast off from society. 

Nope, I'm nowhere near them. But thank you.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations on the new pup.


----------



## Dogstar (Jan 1, 2016)

How's Whim doing? do you have a recent pic?


----------

